# Worlds smallest 5.1?



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

Was Walking through BBY the other day and saw this. Think Silver Dollar sized sattelites.








Doesn't sound all that bad. Great for a Closet


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

Blose 2.0?


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Seen them in Best Buy

Sound like ****


----------



## bad93snake (Apr 9, 2008)

haha...maybe someday it will grow into a real 5.1


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Yea i saw/heared it at sears x2 on the sounds like **** even on movies Its nothing but tweets with a boomy sub people like it for the cute/wife factor.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

I'd venture to say Bose sounds far better (and I'm not one to recommend Bose, ever).

I'd also venture that the cheapest of the cheap sets you can get on ebay probably sound better


----------



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

Maybe you have to plant it. Or put it in the bathtub with you and it will expand.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Robdoggz said:


> Yea i saw/heared it at sears x2 on the sounds like **** even on movies Its nothing but tweets with a boomy sub people like it for the cute/wife factor.


No... there's 1 mid in the top of the sub!   Lol. I never cease to make fun of this system.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

It's a grow-your-own-HT kit. Plant them in your backyard, water them everyday, and by this time next year it'll grow into a real HT


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Cambridge did make some smaller-than-Bose speakers that weren't too bad. Of course, they were rubbish in comparison to a real pair of speakers, but they were quite a lot better than, say, a Bose Wave radio.


----------



## coke (May 6, 2008)

no replacement for displacment

lol, my center channel that i built is big enough to sit a 50" plasma on (which i do)

I installed a lot of LG sound systems at my last job. It's amazing how little it takes to impress people. After having a 15" dayton mkIII with 1000rms in a tiny room; it was hard not to laugh at a lot of our customers.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

BTA said:


> Seen them in Best Buy
> 
> Sound like ****


I heard them in the Sony store and I wouldn't go that far.

I'd say they sound good enough for the intended buyers.

(Which wasn't me & certainly not you either.)


----------



## iani420 (May 4, 2008)

boston acoustic makes a good sat. system


----------



## Colt (Nov 24, 2006)

depending on how hard core your pickyness is its not half bad, i heard one in future shop with only 3 of the actual speakers hooked up and i wasn't offended by the sound, i thought it would be good in a RV trailer or something to that effect. 

id be interested to see how the little speakers would preform in a componet system, any would venture a guess?


----------

